# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đến biển Dốc Lết Khánh Hòa để tận hưởng những điều thú vị

## hangnt

_Nếu đạt tiêu chí hoang sơ, không bị nước sông làm vẩn đục mỗi khi mùa mưa đến, bốn mùa nước có màu xanh biếc; nếu tính độ an toàn cho du khách khi tắm biển, môi trường còn nguyên vẹn theo tiêu chí của du khách nước ngoài vẫn nhắm tới, thì không thể không đến bãi biển Dốc Lết thuộc xã Ninh Hải, huyện Ninh Hòa (Khánh Hòa)._

Gọi là Dốc Lết hay Dốc Lếch bởi đây là bãi biển có nhiều đụn cát trắng, có bãi biển nằm trong cánh rừng hoang dã, được phủ kín bởi các hàng phi lao. Cát trên các ngọn đồi màu trắng sáng, khiến du khách muốn trèo lên, lại bị cát trôi xuống… cho nên phải lết. Cái tên bãi biển từ điều cụ thể như thế mà thành.

Sự hấp dẫn của bãi biển Dốc Lết chính bắt đầu từ sự hoang sơ. Bãi biển kéo dài ngút ngàn cả 10 cây số, biến đổi tùy theo địa thế. Riêng khu vực Công ty Du lịch Khánh Hòa đưa vào khai thác có rất nhiều phi lao. Những cây phi lao tạo thành rừng, mang vẻ đẹp mộc mạc của thiên nhiên. Tại bãi biển của Khu Du lịch Cát Trắng có loại cây quen thuộc của các bãi cát là rau muống biển, chúng bò lan theo triền cát, tạo nên một màu xanh dìu dịu, thỉnh thoảng điểm chen vài bông hoa tim tím. 


Cũng tại đây, chợ hải sản tươi sống gọn gàng hơn khi những người buôn bán được bố trí bán hàng trong các ki-ốt. Bãi biển như đẹp hơn với những con đường cỏ, lát đá xanh để khách đi dạo, nếu thích bạn có thể leo lên những ngọn đồi gần đó để khám phá cảm giác chinh phục. Và nếu đi tiếp, lại gặp một bãi biển Dốc Lết thuần khiết đúng nghĩa hoang sơ, cây cỏ chen trên các đồi cát như chắn những con sóng biển. Tại đây hoàn toàn không có sự xâm phạm của bất cứ phương tiện gì của con người, chỉ có biển và biển.

Biển Dốc Lết có thềm cát cạn nhất trong các bãi biển ở Khánh Hòa. Không biết bơi, du khách vẫn có thể ùa chạy xuống nước thoải mái, vì nước không sâu, không nguy hiểm. Trên thềm cát có rất nhiều hang dã tràng. Những con dã tràng đôi khi đang rong chơi chợt thấy bóng người, lại nhanh chân bò xuống hang. Bãi biển Dốc Lết hiện đã có những mô hình vui chơi do các đơn vị du lịch tổ chức như thuyền bè chuối, mô tô nước, chèo xuồng… giá trung bình từ 150 đến 250 ngàn đồng/30 phút. Và không thể thiếu một môn thể thao hấp dẫn là chơi kéo dù bay với giá 450 ngàn đồng cho một vòng bay 15 phút.

Đến Dốc Lết, ngoài thú vui dạo biển, du khách còn có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng muối nếu đi đúng vào dịp Hè. Muối được đổ thành đụn cao, trắng; những cánh đồng muối trắng như tranh vẽ. Bạn cũng có thể lang thang vào vườn rau nào đó của xã Ninh Hải để tận tay tưới nước cho những luống rau xanh mướt… Bạn cũng thể đi đến Cảng Hòn Khói, tại đây có một làng cổ đã trên 300 tuổi, nhìn như một ngôi làng cổ tích hay đến khu vực dân cư xã Ninh Hải vào buổi sáng, sẽ thấy người dân ở đây chỉ dùng thuyền thúng để ra khơi, nơi những chiếc tàu đánh cá trở về neo đậu, thu mua hải sản đem vào bờ.

Nhưng không gì thú vị bằng việc đến Dốc Lết là để thật sự tận hưởng cảm giác chỉ có mình với biển, là được tận tay lựa những con ghẹ, ốc, nghêu hay mực... tươi roi rói, đậm đà vị biển. Thưởng thức những loại hải sản tươi sống ấy trong bóng mát của rặng phi lao, rồi ùa chạy ra thềm biển , nghe sóng biển rì rầm, nghe tiếng gió biển reo là niềm vui của chuyến rong chơi về một bãi biển đẹp…


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đến đây thưởng thức hải sản đúng là nhất
Thích cảm giác chỉ mình với biển,, nơi lý tưởng để đi du lịch cùng với gia đình

----------


## lunas2

đi du lịch hay tuần trăng mật đều tuyệt

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn có vẻ hoang sơ

----------


## ecommerce42

Tour du lịch Dốc Lết - Nha trang, vẫn còn hoang sơ, và có nét đẹp tự nhiên, tới đây vẫn thích hơn những nơi bị tác động của con ng. Mỗi thứ có vẻ đẹp riêng, với mình thì thích tự nhiên hơn, hơi thở cũng thấy dễ chịu. Ôi nghĩ tới mà đã thích òi... hihi

----------


## anhduc83

Dốc Lết có vẻ nổi tiếng... cho thêm tí ảnh nhỉ bạn ơi

----------

